# Octagonic based pyrimid



## Cubed Cuber (May 2, 2017)

Hello everybody!
Post here if you have any ideas about an octagonic based pyrimid.

My idea is that you split the octagonic based pyrimid each side edge in twos and split the octagonic based pyrimid in half horizontally. And then you turn a side halfway and turn the octagonic based pyrimid horizontally.


----------

